# Charlie: Stepping down as MK Rep



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

All,

Charlie (Charlie) has decided he is to step down as Milton Keynes Rep with immediate effect.

I would like to take this opportunity to thank Charlie for all the work he has done as a Rep, aswell as supporting the TTOC with his TT Spares business over the last few years.

Sorry to see you step down fella  Take care of yourself

Paul


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

I'd like to echo Paul's comments above. Charlie was a great rep and he always made his meets interesting by choosing a new location for each one  I shall miss them and the great banter too 

Josh


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sad to see you go Charlie 

I hope you'll stick around


----------



## Ady. (Oct 25, 2009)

I have never met Charlie but in my short time as a member of this club I feel compelled to firstly share my great happiness for the time I spent on this board with Charlie as company. I consider him an extremely helpful knowledgeable sales professional and on a more personal note a great friend, albeit electronically.

I have penned a short song that I think best explains my feelings 

[smiley=guitarist.gif]

Please don't go, please don't go
Please don't go, please don't go

Please don't go, please don't go
Please don't go, don't go

Don't go

Please don't go, please don't go
Please don't go, please don't go

Charlie, I love you so
And I, I want you to know
That I'm gonna miss your love
The minute you walk out that door

Please don't go, don't go
Don't go away
Please don't go, don't go
I'm begging you to stay
Please don't go

I'm begging you to stay

Please don't go, please don't go
Please don't go, please don't go
Please don't go, please don't go
Please don't go

Charlie, in my lifetime
I've had one dream come true
I was blessed to be loved
As someone as wonderful as you

Please don't go, don't go
Don't go away
Please don't go, don't go
I'm begging you to stay

Please don't go, please don't go
Please don't go, please don't go
Please don't go, please don't go
Please don't go, please don't go
Please don't go

:roll: :roll: :roll: :-* [smiley=freak.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

Thanks Basshunter


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Cheers Paul and Josh, Dani and Ady 

I have stepped down as I feel I don't really have the time to dedicate to the meets anymore :-( I am getting married next year and have a lot on my plate at the moment with the business and various other things. I feel the club needs people who can give enough to the meets and unfortunately that is no longer me :-(

I have recently renewed my TTOC membership for a further 2 years and will still be a regular on the forum  I am not sure if I am still going to sell my car or the business although I have had a couple of offers for the business.

I still plan to support the club as much as possible and look forward to attending and supporting future meets arranged in the area as much as possible, I would also be very happy to offer and help/support to the future area rep and if no one steps forward shortly I will aim to arrange at least another meet 

I would like to thank the TTOC for all it's support so far and in particular to Paul for his fantastic support.

Charlie


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Charlie,

Sorry to see you go as a rep - you'll be a tough act to follow - but glad you are not departing any further as it were. I think the sentiment on here is felt by all for your efforts, banter and general helpfulness - I'm still chuckling at that text you sent me about Les - and I did tell him! :lol: All the best to you and Nicola 

Cheers,
John


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

sad to see you step down..... i never did get an invite though charlie :roll:


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Sorry to hear your stepping down Charlie.

Hope all goes well in your other interests.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Sorry to see you step down Charlie, but completely understand your reasons. I know from experience that it's not an easy decision to make so I really know how you feel 

Hopefully catch up with you again soon at a.n.other event/meet.


----------

